# Boarding Goats?



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I go to college fall of 2016 but would love to take my nigerian doe and her future buddy (most likely another nigerian- I will be cutting back to just two) with me. I'll be going close enough that we could drive them up and back- but far enough away I couldn't come back every night to take care of them(but have someone who can)

I was thinking about seeing if a horse boarding stable would allow me to board two nigerians that would go back with me over summer, breaks, and long weekends (I know my girl currently fits easily into a dog kennel in the back seat and likes to ride so I imagine two would fit pretty easily)

Has anyone had experience boarding goats? Or any ideas? We currently rent our Barn from a friend- but renting an entire barn would be major overkill for two little does. 

Currently I'm just tossing ideas around - if it doesnt work, then it doesn't work. But I want to keep my little doe and know she can't be alone.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep we boarded our goats with another goat farm for a couple yrs! =) It works just fine! We paid a monthly fee and they took care of all shots and things like that. Any vet needs though were our responsibility.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yep we boarded our goats with another goat farm for a couple yrs! =) It works just fine! We paid a monthly fee and they took care of all shots and things like that. Any vet needs though were our responsibility.


Where was this goat farm? That might be a valuable resource to have.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

In oregon. But all I did was just to call goat farms in the area I needed boarding in. Most people won't have a problem boarding a couple goats.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

My only worry would be picking something up (I repeat, this little nigerian is my spoiled rotten baby lol, I'm protective of her) and there aren't many goat farms in the area that I know of but it's good to know it works.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

yep worked great for us! we r pretty protective of our goats too
they were cl and cae free


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck to you , i hope you find a nice place for her and her buddy


----------

